
The Three Cousins - vezycash
http://www.eastsussexww1.org.uk/three-cousins/
======
vezycash
In the First World War, the rulers of the world’s three greatest nations –
King George V of Great Britain and Tsar Nicholas II of Russia on the one hand,
and Kaiser Wilhelm II of Germany on the other – were first cousins.

